# Horrible news



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

Being as im currently deployed to Afghanistan; i had family take care of my betta sorority tank and my other tank that was home to my first ever betta,(who would have been 4 this January) when hurricane sandy hit, my house lost power for a few weeks and my heated tanks dropped to a low temperature causing my fish to get sick. today my family informed my that snuggles (my 4 year old male) and all 8 of my females have died. one of which was the mother of most recent spawn. they will all be missed <3


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

First of all thank you for your service. I'm sorry to hear about how Sandy affected your fish family. SIP


----------



## dmountcornet (Nov 16, 2012)

*So Sorry*

I am sorry for your terrible loss and the devastation of that storm. I just moved from NYC a few months and brought my beloved betta Blue Bayou, whom I just lost all the from there to Tn. with me. My son still lives int the city, however, and so my thoughts remain attached to that place at all times. All the best to you at this time.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

SIP- thanks for your service and my best of wishes go out to your family.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hurricane Sandy is a horrible disaster. They will be missed. SIP Bettas!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So sorry about your loss. Is the spawn alive?


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your fish. When you are back in the U.S. let us know - I'm sure there are people who would want to contribute to replace the fish you lost. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Hahenry22 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Thank you for what you are doing for our country!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad ypur fighting for what you believe in takes alot of courage.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I too want to thank you for your service and pray for your safe return home.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope you come back healthy.


----------

